
Abstract your code, and other bad advice (2018) - danShumway
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AfayOVVLlE
======
boksiora
very true, in big project is good to program the requirements first and when
everything is working well, then you can abstract the code and separate it in
small pieces

